

Surprise - NSA Utah data center is barren on latest high-res Google Maps - ccarter84
https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&cid=16764728363659224719&q=NSA+Utah+Data+Center&iwloc=A&gl=US&hl=en
On the upside, the reviews have epic potential.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;109979622757916923877&#x2F;about?gl=us&amp;hl=en
======
jffry
Bing's aerial imagery shows the buildings:
[http://www.bing.com/maps/?q=40.426257,-111.932873&sty=h](http://www.bing.com/maps/?q=40.426257,-111.932873&sty=h)

I'm probably on a list now, for all the searching and zooming I did on that
area.

------
jpdoctor
From the reviews: _This is a killer data center._

------
coldcode
A really cool hack would be to put the electric meter for that data center on
the web. You can't hide 1.21 gigawatts of electricity.

------
dsl
Click on "Report a Problem," select other and let them know the images are out
of date and missing buildings.

------
ryanflorence
That's 22 mins from my house, it's quite new, makes sense it isn't showing
yet.

------
ccarter84
On the upside - Google+ reviews are showing some potential for hilarity.

[https://plus.google.com/109979622757916923877/about?gl=us&hl...](https://plus.google.com/109979622757916923877/about?gl=us&hl=en)

------
elq
yes. it looks really barren to me -

[http://i.imgur.com/W3enB7s.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/W3enB7s.jpg)

